# The value of suffering



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

The tree that would grow to heaven must first send it's roots to hell. 

The tree that wouldest grow to heaven, must have it's roots strong amongst the rocks. 

And do you say yes to infinite pleasure? Then you have said yes to infinite pain. For you cannot have one without the other. For to live is to suffer, and to survive is to find some meaning in the suffering. 

What is the value of suffering?

That which does not kill you makes you stronger. And the more you accept a pain, the more you decide to be closer to an ideal of yourself. The more you just decided to be stronger. 

The closer you are to a Jacob Hate. Jacob Hate is a person I want to become, not what I am. It's a forged identity, a name, an idea I came up with that I could become. My own ubermensch. The overcome of life, my life, the only life I will ever live. 

You must embrace the suffering and say bring it on motherfucker. You must overcome it even if it takes weeks, years, a lifetime to solve the problem. 

And you will one day look back in a beautiful place, with beautiful sounds playing, maybe in the afterlife, maybe in your brain as it dies from lack of oxygen, and it will be beautiful, and you will remember, you will remember 

That you overcame.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Dec 2, 2022)

sounds like cope honestly

somewhere, there is a chad, who has everything you have to work for, and will still never get
and somewhere are people cleaning the swears with cockroaches over them - does their suffering have a purpose?

at some point suffering is just suffering, and excessive suffering does not build the character, it destroys it instead 

sounds like a way of coping with the fact that this world is just fucking unfair


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> sounds like cope honestly
> somewhere, there is a chad, who has everything you have to work for, and will still never get
> 
> sounds like a way of coping with the fact that this world is just fucking unfair


Your post reeks of a high prolactin and brain gunshot wound. 

I never asked you to be given the world. I asked you to tell me you would get the fuck up and take it or die trying. That's all I expect of you, that all you expect of you. 

And if you die while you tried? I will be at your funeral with tears, flowers, and a crown for you chose to overcome or die. You lived the true meaning of life, even in death.


----------



## JovenCansao (Dec 2, 2022)

Boomer cope


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Boomer cope


Loser.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## seth (Dec 2, 2022)

cope i am 18 and i remember thinking about roping when i was 6 because of getting bullied
nothing changed everyone who bullied me living their teenage years while i am rotting here


----------



## seth (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> View attachment 1977673
> View attachment 1977674


height? weight? natty? you looking good


----------



## Tylermax (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

seth said:


> cope i am 18 and i remember thinking about roping when i was 6 because of getting bullied
> nothing changed everyone who bullied me living their teenage years while i am rotting here


----------



## seth (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> View attachment 1977695
> View attachment 1977696


i went from sub5 trucel tier to mtn/htn (people here rated in dms) but my mental health is still horrible i usually have dreams about my trucel days while sleeping


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Dec 2, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> suffering is just suffering,


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

seth said:


> i went from sub5 trucel tier to mtn/htn (people here rated in dms) but my mental health is still horrible i usually have dreams about my trucel days while sleeping


You don't truly truly realize that nobody can or ever will care. 

My father beat me bloody as a child and I have a crooked nose and ptosis in one eye as a result. 

I have bad genetics and relentlessly strive to overcome it every day. 

I never had friends and have developed an extreme self discipline and sense of self solitude that cannot be developed without extreme suffering. I did nofap for 3 years from ages 15-18. I have been lonely my entire life. I was bullied in school. I was covered in monstrous acne and had skinnyfat physique and poor and ugly. 

I had health problems leaving me bed bound and nobody to come help me. 

I look back and say: it was all good. The mind I have now looks back in approval at my old self and his choices, his decisions, his overcoming of what life gave him. 

You don't realize I understand human nature. You are not programmed to care about my suffering. I know you only want to use me to help yourself. I only want to use others for the same, and I've gotten quite good at it. 

I'm manipulative. I'm insightful. Im content being alone because I know the individual is all there ever will be. When I am alone the world makes more sense. When I am with others I don't think of them as friends, but people to be used for my purpose. 

My depression and suicidal tendencies forced me to do things other men would fearfully back down from. 

I am a warrior. Other warriors understand the things I am saying. I speak to their hearts and they understand the language.


----------



## fruitgunpop (Dec 2, 2022)

Mirin character development from laughing at manlets and writing philosophical mental masturbatiom threads to just posting philosophical mental masturbation threads


----------



## FutureSlayer (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> View attachment 1977673
> View attachment 1977674


natty?


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> View attachment 1977673
> View attachment 1977674


Damn not bad man, not bad at all! Mirin


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

what was ur height at 15


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> what was ur height at 15


6'2


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

im 


Jacob Hate said:


> 6'2


15 and 6"2


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> im
> 
> 15 and 6"2


Take mk677 and overdose on AI try and hit 6'6. I fused at 6'4.


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

im taking d3+k2, l arginine and boron, i really want to take ais but you need to do blood work, and im scared mk677 will make nose bigger


----------



## FutureSlayer (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Take mk677 and overdose on AI try and hit 6'6. I fused at 6'4.


Share your cycle boyo, mirin hair too. btw I really appreciate your posts, good motivational shit tbh


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> im taking d3+k2, l arginine and boron, i really want to take ais but you need to do blood work, and im scared mk677 will make nose bigger


Don't be scared. Take it. It won't.

Get actual aromasin. The AI is actually more important than the small amount of HGH.

And you have to understand with mk677 your entire body will grow in proportion not just your nose.

The reason the nose grows is because parts of the body aren't responsive to insulin like growth factor 1, IGF1, except small parts of the body that either never ossify (solidify bone) or soft tissue that still has responsive elements and grows (the nose and ears). After puberty most of the body isn't responsive to IGF1 except the nose so it will continue to grow. But in puberty it shouldn't. Your entire body will grow including the size of your head and hands all of it. Which is good.

In puberty if you spam someone with IGF1 every part of them will grow equally. I have a bigger head than everyone not just taller. Im bigger in every way because of high IGF1 during puberty.

With mk677 that would be even higher for you. Take the mk677, the AI is even more important. Do it.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

FutureSlayer said:


> Share your cycle boyo, mirin hair too. btw I really appreciate your posts, good motivational shit tbh


All the hate in this thread and this is all I wanted. My work is done. Warriors speak to other warriors. You already decided to help yourself then I offered advice and you find "it motivational". No dude. You already motivate yourself. You are already a warrior. And I'm pleased to help.


----------



## FutureSlayer (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> All the hate in this thread and this is all I wanted. My work is done. Warriors speak to other warriors. You already decided to help yourself then I offered advice and you find "it motivational". No dude. You already motivate yourself. You are already a warrior. And I'm pleased to help.


BUT what is your cycle? And how the fuck did you mantain this hair quality?


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

FutureSlayer said:


> BUT what is your cycle? And how the fuck did you mantain this hair quality?


Steroids are illegal but test cycles I've heard work quite well and are cheap and can be run like 400mg+....

Finasteride helps most with hair quality. 

Some people say hair systems can look very real as well....


----------



## FutureSlayer (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Steroids are illegal but test cycles I've heard work quite well and are cheap and can be run like 400mg+....
> 
> Finasteride helps most with hair quality.
> 
> Some people say hair systems can look very real as well....


You look better, younger and stronger than me. And I'm 20. Gonna blast test and duta for hair.


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

FutureSlayer said:


> BUT what is your cycle? And how the fuck did you mantain this hair quality?


his hair is thinning bad, he has taken all sorts of treatments, fin, minox, ru, dut amd pyrilutamide


----------



## FutureSlayer (Dec 2, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> his hair is thinning bad, he has taken all sorts of treatments, fin, minox, ru, dut amd pyrilutamide


My quality is far worse


----------



## Pretty (Dec 2, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> View attachment 1977685


whore


----------



## Sarx (Dec 2, 2022)

Mirin your ascension and extreme confidence in your beliefs


----------



## ShineBright (Dec 2, 2022)

Gonna go read this to kids right after they got molested, brb


----------



## seth (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You don't truly truly realize that nobody can or ever will care.
> 
> My father beat me bloody as a child and I have a crooked nose and ptosis in one eye as a result.
> 
> ...


life is not an anime you fcking loser do you think you’d end up here if you had a healthy childhood


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

seth said:


> life is not an anime you fcking loser do you think you’d end up here if you had a healthy childhood


no he would be doing normie shit instead of ascending


----------



## seth (Dec 2, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> no he would be doing normie shit instead of ascending


if he was not a mental he would have left this place after ascending


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

seth said:


> life is not an anime you fcking loser do you think you’d end up here if you had a healthy childhood




That's precisely the point. It's suffering that makes men great. You think being average is great because you're below average.

I am great. I don't belong with the masses. I am special. I was gifted with misfortune. I am strong enough to overcome all odds.

Whenever life gives me a problem from henceforth I say "YES" to it.


----------



## seth (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> View attachment 1978163
> 
> 
> That's precisely the point. It's suffering that makes men great. You think being average is great because you're below average.
> ...


you are not special you’re just rotting here like everyone else and i mog you tbh


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

seth said:


> you are not special you’re just rotting here like everyone else and i mog you tbh


no pic no care


----------



## seth (Dec 2, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> no pic no care


idgaf


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

you have this quality about you, you are a natural leader, i am willing to die for you, im getting aromasin and mk677 now


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

mk677 is so expensive do you know how i can make money


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

aromasin is a lot cheaper i can get it


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> aromasin is a lot cheaper i can get it


this is more important than the mk677. it's not gonna be cheap. you're gonna need a shitty part time job after school then you will be able to afford all of these things.


----------



## Tropicallooksmaxxer (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You don't truly truly realize that nobody can or ever will care.
> 
> My father beat me bloody as a child and I have a crooked nose and ptosis in one eye as a result.
> 
> ...


Good post bro but some people just won't get it. I myself came from 3rd world country in an active war, annoys me to see kids acting near disabled. Its not hard to cut spending and save up couple months for surgery, or invest in a good blackpilled skincare routine

but even still majority of mfs are too lazy to do the bare minimum. No wonder t levels have been decreasing


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

Tropicallooksmaxxer said:


> Good post bro but some people just won't get it. I myself came from 3rd world country in an active war, annoys me to see kids acting near disabled. Its not hard to cut spending and save up couple months for surgery, or invest in a good blackpilled skincare routine
> 
> but even still majority of mfs are too lazy to do the bare minimum. No wonder t levels have been decreasing


Yes I'm slowly realizing that it's not an issue of lack of resources that most men look like shit. They are just prey. They are the men that get their villages raided, their necks sliced open, and their wives raped, and their children killed. That's the majority of men. Weak in every way.


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 2, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> this is more important than the mk677. it's not gonna be cheap. you're gonna need a shitty part time job after school then you will be able to afford all of these things.


aromasin is 50 dollard for 30 pills, that would last me 120 days, i have 100 pounds, will wageslavemax


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 2, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> aromasin is 50 dollard for 30 pills, that would last me 120 days, i have 100 pounds, will wageslavemax


Trust me do it. If you have the money try and use steroids in puberty as well. Your voice will get deeper, dick longer, jaw bigger. You will have to watch out for just acne and hairloss that's it. But the hairloss likely won't happen because you are so young that you'll have many years before it becomes an issue. 

Try and hop on some test if you can and most importantly AI. This is extremely important. Take my advice.


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Trust me do it. If you have the money try and use steroids in puberty as well. Your voice will get deeper, dick longer, jaw bigger. You will have to watch out for just acne and hairloss that's it. But the hairloss likely won't happen because you are so young that you'll have many years before it becomes an issue.
> 
> Try and hop on some test if you can and most importantly AI. This is extremely important. Take my advice.


im nw2.5 already,they are falling out a lot, im going to get a dermapen, iodine and substances that increase DNA methylation, a guy on bodybuilding forum misc did it and went from nw3 to nw1, the reason some people have the genetics to not go bald is because they have higher dna methylation, dna methylation gets lower as you age whichbis why people get bald later in life, im really high dht and t though my body is already fully hairy and i have a full beard, dick grew by .7 inches in 2 months


----------



## budgie (Dec 3, 2022)

didn't read. not roping == coping


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 3, 2022)

budgie said:


> didn't read. not roping == coping


You're stupid ugly and a loser.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 3, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> im nw2.5 already,they are falling out a lot, im going to get a dermapen, iodine and substances that increase DNA methylation, a guy on bodybuilding forum misc did it and went from nw3 to nw1, the reason some people have the genetics to not go bald is because they have higher dna methylation, dna methylation gets lower as you age whichbis why people get bald later in life, im really high dht and t though my body is already fully hairy and i have a full beard, dick grew by .7 inches in 2 months


Won't do shit dude don't bother. 

I microneeded for a year with an actual pen. RU58841 for like a year. Fin for almost 2 years. Min for over a year with tretinoin added. I used pyrilutamide recently for 3 months it didn't do anything. 

I would just get a hair system and use SMP on the temporal points and just shave the top. It looks very real.


----------



## FutureSlayer (Dec 3, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Won't do shit dude don't bother.
> 
> I microneeded for a year with an actual pen. RU58841 for like a year. Fin for almost 2 years. Min for over a year with tretinoin added. I used pyrilutamide recently for 3 months it didn't do anything.
> 
> I would just get a hair system and use SMP on the temporal points and just shave the top. It looks very real.


have you tried dut?


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 3, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> View attachment 1977695
> View attachment 1977696


mirin, what u did?


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Won't do shit dude don't bother.
> 
> I microneeded for a year with an actual pen. RU58841 for like a year. Fin for almost 2 years. Min for over a year with tretinoin added. I used pyrilutamide recently for 3 months it didn't do anything.
> 
> I would just get a hair system and use SMP on the temporal points and just shave the top. It looks very real.





Jacob Hate said:


> Won't do shit dude don't bother.
> 
> I microneeded for a year with an actual pen. RU58841 for like a year. Fin for almost 2 years. Min for over a year with tretinoin added. I used pyrilutamide recently for 3 months it didn't do anything.
> 
> I would just get a hair system and use SMP on the temporal points and just shave the top. It looks very real.


it seems pretty legit https://looksmax.org/threads/possible-cure-for-hair-loss-why-hormones-do-not-matter.181578/


----------



## decadouche57 (Dec 3, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> sounds like cope honestly
> 
> somewhere, there is a chad, who has everything you have to work for, and will still never get
> and somewhere are people cleaning the swears with cockroaches over them - does their suffering have a purpose?
> ...


Rewards are more fulfilling when you work hard for them


----------



## Bulge boi (Dec 3, 2022)

Based as usual.


Jacob Hate said:


> You don't realize I understand human nature. You are not programmed to care about my suffering. I know you only want to use me to help yourself.


"I enjoy helping others" is a phrase i hear every day. They dont realize that by saying "I enjoy" theyre revealing their ultimate egoistic purpose. But I wont tell them.


----------



## Primalsplit (Dec 5, 2022)

Very based thread. It motivated me and you spoke to my heart.


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 28, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> View attachment 1977673
> View attachment 1977674


You look amazing bro, anyway I can Pm you to ask you some questions, what’s your low dose accutane cycle your on?


----------

